# Sorta new to painting. Please critique



## mcfearless

Hello everyone. I recently started painting again. I'm still a novice. I took a painting class in college 2 years ago and my last painting was a self portrait at the end of the semester. I started working on a painting of Emiliano Zapata over this past weekend and would like to see what other artists think. I hope to upload more paintings soon and to contribute to this forum often. 

I am uploading my self portrait and Zapata painting 

Thanks,
Roland


----------



## mcfearless

FYI, the Zapata painting is still in progress and I never went back to touch up on the things I wanted to on my self portrait


----------



## mcfearless

Here's an updated picture of my Emiliano Zapata painting.


----------



## BlueTigerInOuterspace

*Few tips*

I am not sure of the look you are trying to achieve in your paintings but if you are going for a realistic look then one tip of knowledge I can pass on to you is to use less water in your paints.

It seems your paints are kind of blobbing up when you are using them which makes the colour of your paper show through (which I assume is white) and the folds in your clothes look less crisp. 

Of course for some effects thinner paint works better but for laying down objects you probably want a more solid look.

Hope this helped


----------



## mcfearless

Here's another painting that I'm working on. i may have bitten off more than I can chew with this one. I'm up for the challenge though


----------



## RobWilkinson

Not bad, I wouldn't worry about the level of work required me? more colour, try to give the crowd some more colour. More shade too, don't be afraid to experiment. Try more colour hues and you will see the work stand out more. 

Beauty with acrylics is you can always cover up and do an area again till you are happy. What I do is to keep a little pot of whatever base colour I have mixed up, say some background. I paint sailing ships and stuff, background colour is essential to correct any mistake in the subjects outline.

Very brave though, painting human beings and flesh tones is hard to do.


----------



## mcfearless

Thanks Rob! after that last post I had put my paintings to the side due to my dog passing away. I have started painting just recently. Here's a painting I was working on of my dog before she passed. I will be finishing soon. And the second one of the lions is one that I recently started working on. The white on the lioness is molding paste, which I'm using the get a little 3D effect on the painting. You can kind of see on the lion's face where I did the same around his mouth, eyebrows and even his ears. Let me know what you think!


----------



## DLeeG

You have some nerve to say that my work was bad. This is not worth the wall it was sprayed on. I honestly don't mind someone criticizing my work if they can give some insight. When they just put it down and their work is so much more inferior I'm amazed. There's no realism in any of your work. You don't convey emotion or movement. You are not able to get a human face right.


----------



## mcfearless

DLeeG said:


> You have some nerve to say that my work was bad. This is not worth the wall it was sprayed on. I honestly don't mind someone criticizing my work if they can give some insight. When they just put it down and their work is so much more inferior I'm amazed. There's no realism in any of your work. You don't convey emotion or movement. You are not able to get a human face right.


Move along kid. Your opinions aren't worth much to anyone. Find another passion. Something that suits you best. Like attempting suicide. I'll leave it to real artists to critique my work. As i stated before, these are works in progress.


----------



## DLeeG

The process of what? You think that because I have given negative opinions about someone's art that means I am not a valid critic and you lose any standing when you a kid say that I am not an artist.


----------



## mcfearless

DLeeG said:


> The process of what? You think that because I have given negative opinions about someone's art that means I am not a valid critic and you lose any standing when you a kid say that I am not an artist.


Progress kid. Progress. Nobody said in "process." Learn how to read. Go back to sleep. it will do you some good. Oh and don't wake up from it. I'm done with you. Wasted too much time on this insignificant fella.


----------



## mcfearless

You can insult someone and call them a B.S. artist on this forum but get offended when someone does the same to you. Then you send me a warning. Way to use your moderating powers man.


----------



## DLeeG

Talk about not being able to read go back to that thread and reread it. I was NOT calling anyone a b.s. artist. I was saying that it would take b.s. to interpret abstract artwork and sound like you are knowledgeable. I gave you a warning for attacking me. I criticised art but not the person. Let this be the last we hear from each other or you will go.


----------

